# Flash Player Installation Problems



## chikid68 (Mar 23, 2006)

The Adobe flash player will not install properly on this particular computer. We have tried several times, we have also downloaded the uninstaller from Adobe, and it still will not install. What do we need to do to get this program to install and run properly? We have the same problem regardless of what browser we use, IE, Mozilla, and AOL. This OS is XP Service Pack II. Any help regarding this situation would be greatly appreciated as we have struggled with this for the past few months. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Save this Flash Player to your desktop and then try the uninstaller from adobe to uninstall your player. Then close everything and run the setup installer you downloaded and try the test for Flash Player.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

i had hoped that i would never see a poor soul again having problems with that stupid flash player. okay go to your add/remove programs and look for either adobe flash player active x or macromedia flash player. if neither one is listed you probably dont have it anymore. or you can check your folders and look for either adobe or macromedia see if anthing is listed that mentions flash player. if not go to www.softwarepatch.com and look under software there are 2 listed, one if you want just the flash player the current version is adobe flash player 9. that correct download will say install_flash_ player_ etc 4. something mb. if you see that thats the one to download. if you want the shockwave and flash player stand alone version the newest one is shockwave 10.0 if you need both download that one and install it. when just the flash player gets installed properly check your add/remove programs and it will say adobe flash player 9 active x size 2.33 mb. if you install shockwave properly it will say in the add remove programs shockwave etc size etc. hope this helps you. let us know what happens. im beginning to be an expert on this stupid and annoying problem so many people are having with this darn thing. i hope someday we can mark this annoyance as being permanently solved.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

ps maybe you will be one of the lucky ones to have the uninstaller from adobe work. it didnt for me or any everyone else whos tried it. for me the adobe website was worse than useless. it kept telling me either i had it installed already or that it was installing it and it never did.


----------



## Leec65 (Jan 11, 2007)

some spyware cleaner and reg cleaner have problems with flash player what are you running for cleaners?


----------



## fastfreddie1959 (Jun 10, 2006)

I reverted back to IE 6 and no more flash problems.
It works fine in Firefox but could never get it to stay in IE 7.
Activex never showed up in the addons.


----------



## chikid68 (Mar 23, 2006)

pishbloom2 said:


> i had hoped that i would never see a poor soul again having problems with that stupid flash player. okay go to your add/remove programs and look for either adobe flash player active x or macromedia flash player. if neither one is listed you probably dont have it anymore. or you can check your folders and look for either adobe or macromedia see if anthing is listed that mentions flash player. if not go to www.softwarepatch.com and look under software there are 2 listed, one if you want just the flash player the current version is adobe flash player 9. that correct download will say install_flash_ player_ etc 4. something mb. if you see that thats the one to download. if you want the shockwave and flash player stand alone version the newest one is shockwave 10.0 if you need both download that one and install it. when just the flash player gets installed properly check your add/remove programs and it will say adobe flash player 9 active x size 2.33 mb. if you install shockwave properly it will say in the add remove programs shockwave etc size etc. hope this helps you. let us know what happens. im beginning to be an expert on this stupid and annoying problem so many people are having with this darn thing. i hope someday we can mark this annoyance as being permanently solved.


thank you very much and the friend on who's computer I was working thanks you as well .
this seems to have done the trick    :up:


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

you are very welcome. im glad to know that it worked for someone. but there are still folks having problems with this stupid thing. i still think we should all throw our computers at adobe since they are the ones causing this problem.


----------



## mikey345 (Apr 27, 2007)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS , finally after months i've fixed it! Cheers for the advice matey worked a treat  WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## dragonkatday (May 2, 2007)

Just wanted to thank-you so much. Like others I have been dealing with this flash player problem for months. Thank-you again for having a solution that actually works.:up:


----------



## ibizagreg (Mar 16, 2008)

THIS IS THE MOST ANNOYING PROBLEM EVER AND I REALLY DO AGREE THAT WE SHOULD ALL THROW OUR COMPUTERS AT ADOBE FOR THIS, WELL EITHER THEM OR MICROSOFT (TAKE YOUR PICK!) HOWEVER HERE IS THE SOLUTION: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/updaters/9/flashplayer_9_ax_debug.exe
SIMPLY CLICK RUN WHEN THE DOWNLOAD APPEARS AND IT WILL FIX FLASHPLAYER INSTANTLY!
I HOPE THIS HELPS OTHERS AS IT DID ME, MINE WASENT WORKING FOR A MONTH BEFORE I FOUND THIS!

BEST WISHES

IBIZAGREG

P.S:THANKS ARE APPRECIATED IF ANYONE HAS THE TIME, [email protected]


----------



## Lilly47 (Jul 13, 2004)

thank you so much for the fix IBIZAGREG,my flashplayer hasn't been working all week and my grandkids have been deprived from their favourite Disney channel due to it,and not very happy i can tell you 

all fixed now and Hannah Montana will once again 'grace' my pc and keep the girls quiet at last :up:

plus,i have my BBC iplayer working again,thanks!


----------

